
What would it take to decarbonise the global economy? - known
https://www.economist.com/technology-quarterly/2018/11/29/what-would-it-take-to-decarbonise-the-global-economy
======
PaulHoule
Nuclear energy based on the Brayton cycle instead of the Steam turbine.

It finally hit me that both coal and nuclear have been killed by the gas
turbine. The steam turbine for a nuclear power plant is 10-20x the size of a
gas turbine which means huge capital cost.

The steam turbine plus the interface to the steam turbine (steam generators,
eg.) adds so much to the cost that nuclear will never be able to compete with
the natural gas fired gas turbine unless we can ditch it.

